# I'm such a wimp!



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Finally decided to cut loose from my band to join the new to me country band. 

Sent the guitarist an email to tell him I was quitting. Of course it is 3 in the morning and I'll be sleeping all day until I turn around to come back in tomorrow evening for another 12 hour shift.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

I dunno the guitarist you worked for - perhaps this was an act of self-preservation? :wink:


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Geek said:


> I dunno the guitarist you worked for - perhaps this was an act of self-preservation? :wink:


Nah, nothing dangerous would have happened. I don't imagine any yelling or screaming either. I just don't feel like explaining myself to him right now.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

You've all seen my rants at any rate. Any sane person has got to know one would start looking for another project.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Good luck and have fun!

I've quit bands and had a lot of subsequent grief, even "you ruined my life!" kind of crap. Other times it's been more than amicable. One time we simply never discussed the disolution, simply quit practicing or taking gigs.

It shouldn't be taken too seriously though, it's NOT like a marriage. Fair and timely notice, consideration for things like finding a replacement, paying out folks for gear, and so on, are necessary. Otherwise it should be understood that folks sometimes just need to move on. 

All in all, with few exceptions, my former band mates and I get along pretty good, and I still get offers to jam, record, and gig with them sometimes. 

As for reasons to leave a band, well that's pretty personal as well as professional. I've left because of unchecked substance abuse by band mates, autocratic leadership, money issues, and the worst reason ever...a girl. But there's rarely a single reason and repertoire often figures into it. 

Dump the stress and get something fun.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Hey good for you James, I think you made the right move.


----------

